# Mexico Bass Fishing Report



## 1lipripper (Jun 2, 2008)

I couldn't wait to get back to share the report from three incredible days of fishing at Lake Baccarac.
Dates fished: June 9 - 11, 2008
Fishermen: Andy Joiner, Thomas Joiner, Peyton Ashmore and Wesley Gallops
Special Occasion: Celebrating Thomas Joiner's high school graduation
Weather: Sunny to partly cloudy to overcast to brief shower - temperature 80 - 95 º.
Guides: Sixto/Martin; Eddie
Gigs and Baits: 
Andy: 12-5lbs Excalibur lipless - purple/white w/orange throat
10-5lbs Spro lipless - green/silver
Thomas: 10-5lbs Swimbait - white w/chartreuse tail
Peyton: 10-5lbs Swimbait - white w/chartreuse tail
10-2lbs Black/blue jig w/8" black Senko
Wesley: 11-14lbs Black/blue jig w/8" black Senko 
10-7lbs 1 oz Rattle Trap - Chrome w/chartreuse
10-2lbs 1 oz Rattle Trap - Chrome w/chartreuse 
Eight fish over 10 lbs.
Numerous big fish got away including one that hit a swimbait close to the boat and dove hard, taking the anonymous fisherman's Allstar rod and Shimano Curado reel with him (the $200 fish).
Total fish caught over 3 days = 757! Unbelievable - Great trip! Thanks for everything.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Sounds amazing. Something tells me I would rather be there in Jan. or Feb. though. :beer:


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Sounds cool as hell. Photos?


----------

